# SGS Thomson Microelectronics 56k SoftModem VS gentoo-2.16.17

## lucapost

Ho un modem usb con queste caratteristiche:

```
asus ~ # lsusb | grep Modem

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0483:7554 SGS Thomson Microelectronics 56k SoftModem
```

per farlo funzionre con i gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r10 ho:

scaricato i sorgenti slmodem-2.9.11-20051101.tar.gz;

scompattato;

modificato il file ~/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/st7554.c cancellando la riga 1153 (mi dava errori durante la compilazione!!!);

e per utilizzare il modem uso il seguente script:

```

!/bin/bash

#Programma connessione modem analogico

 cd /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/

 make clean

 make

 make install

 modprobe slusb

 modprobe ppp

 ifconfig eth0 down

 ifconfig eth1 down

 /usr/sbin/slmodemd --country=ITALY /dev/slusb0 &

 echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

 iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

 wvdial

```

ps: non chidetemi perche ricompilo tutto ad ogni avvio perchè non lo so, ma altrimenti non funge!

e fin qui funziona tutto ok!!!

Ora ho aggiornato i gentoo-sources-2.6.17, ma con questo kernel ahimè ricevo questo errore durante la compilazione:

```
asus slmodem-2.9.11-20051101 # make

make -C modem all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/modem'

rebuild profile...

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_main.o -c modem_main.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_cmdline.o -c modem_cmdline.cgcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem.o -c modem.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_datafile.o -c modem_datafile.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_at.o -c modem_at.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_timer.o -c modem_timer.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_pack.o -c modem_pack.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_ec.o -c modem_ec.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_comp.o -c modem_comp.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_param.o -c modem_param.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_debug.o -c modem_debug.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o homolog_data.o -c homolog_data.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o dp_sinus.o -c dp_sinus.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o dp_dummy.o -c dp_dummy.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o sysdep_common.o -c sysdep_common.cgcc  -o slmodemd modem_main.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_test.o -c modem_test.c

gcc  -o modem_test modem_test.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/modem'

make -C drivers KERNEL_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/build

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

cc -I/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/build/include -o kernel-ver kernel-ver.c

make all KERNEL_VER=2.6.17-gentoo

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

make modules -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/amrmo_init.o

/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/amrmo_init.c:704: error: syntax error before string constant

/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/amrmo_init.c:704: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `MODULE_PARM'

/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/amrmo_init.c:704: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/amrmo_init.c:704: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

make[4]: *** [/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/amrmo_init.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

Allego i .config dei 2 kernel.

Questo è il .config del 2.6.17, con modem non funzionante:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.17-gentoo

# Wed Jun 28 19:11:11 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

# CONFIG_SWSUSP_ENCRYPT is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_LLC2=m

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

CONFIG_SKGE=y

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK is not set

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

# CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_IPW_QOS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ANYDATA=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_STACK_BACKTRACE_COLS=2

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

e questo è il .config del 2.6.16-r10:

[code:1:d6b6baa44a]#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.16-gentoo-r10

# Sun Jun 18 10:52:00 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

# CONFIG_SWSUSP_ENCRYPT is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_LLC2=m

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

CONFIG_SKGE=y

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

# CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_IPW_QOS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not 

----------

## lucapost

nessuno mi può aiutare?

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> modificato il file ~/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/st7554.c cancellando la riga 1153 (mi dava errori durante la compilazione!!!);

 

 :Shocked: 

Beh spero che prima ti abbia controllato cosa fosse quella linea...

 *Quote:*   

> ps: non chidetemi perche ricompilo tutto ad ogni avvio perchè non lo so, ma altrimenti non funge!

 

Anomalo. Sarebbe il caso i scoprire perché altrimenti non funziona e che errori dava....

 *Quote:*   

> e fin qui funziona tutto ok!!!

 

Come ho detto, non mi sembra che sia proprio tutto ok, comunque dato che funzionava facciamo finta di si

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   CC [M]  /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/amrmo_init.o
> 
> /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/amrmo_init.c:704: error: syntax error before string constant
> ...

 

Direi che la prima cosa da fare é vedere cosa contiene quella linea, apparentemente potrebbe trattarsi di una macro che prima era definita e nel nuovo kernel é sparita. ripeto, potrebbe...

----------

## lucapost

sapete che ho fatto?

ma basta sempre cancellare le righe di codice sorgente che danno errore?

in questo caso ho commentato le righe 704 e 705 così:

/*MODULE_PARM(debug,"i");

MODULE_PARM_DESC(debug,"debug level: 0-3 (default=0)");*/

e la stessa cosa in seguito al successivo errore in slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/st7554.c alle righe 79 e 80.

Ma cos'è questo debug che mi da questo problema?

Ora cmq funziona con il modo 'sporco' anche sul gentoo-sources-2.6.17.

Ok, proviamo a farlo funzionare senza ricompilarlo ogni volta, installando slmodem con emerge, tra i tanti forum (...ubuntu, slak, suse....) nei quali ho cercato non ho mai trovato delle risposte decenti!!! vi racconto tra un pò!

Luca

ps: W LA 'PIAZZA' DEL FORUM GENTOO!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> sapete che ho fatto?
> 
> ma basta sempre cancellare le righe di codice sorgente che danno errore?

 

Beh, di solito cancellando le linee si perdono funzionalità. Nel tuo caso sembrerebeb che si tratta di macro destinate al debug per cui grazie a una buona dose di fortuna le cose sembrano funzionare... 

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, proviamo a farlo funzionare senza ricompilarlo ogni volta, installando slmodem con emerge, tra i tanti forum (...ubuntu, slak, suse....) nei quali ho cercato non ho mai trovato delle risposte decenti!!! vi racconto tra un pò!

 

in bocca al lupo...

----------

## lucapost

con i sorgenti modificati, cioè il modem funzionante, seguento lo script eseguo

```
make clean

make 

make install
```

a questo punto, e solo da questo punto in poi compaiono le nuove porte:

```
asus ~ # ls /dev/ | grep sl

slamr0

slamr1

slamr2

slamr3

slusb0

slusb1

slusb2

slusb3
```

questo però non accade nemmeno quando do :

```
asus ~ # emerge slmodem

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking slmodem-2.9.11-20051101.tar.gz ;-)

>>> checking ungrab-winmodem.tar.gz ;-)

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.17-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking slmodem-2.9.11-20051101.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work

>>> Unpacking ungrab-winmodem.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work

 * Converting ungrab-winmodem/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                               [ ok ] * Applying slmodem-2.9.11-modem-makefile.patch ...                                                                                                    [ ok ] * Converting Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                               [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101 ...

make -C modem all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/modem'

rebuild profile...

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_main.o -c modem_main.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_cmdline.o -c modem_cmdline.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem.o -c modem.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_datafile.o -c modem_datafile.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_at.o -c modem_at.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_timer.o -c modem_timer.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_pack.o -c modem_pack.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_ec.o -c modem_ec.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_comp.o -c modem_comp.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_param.o -c modem_param.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_debug.o -c modem_debug.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o homolog_data.o -c homolog_data.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o dp_sinus.o -c dp_sinus.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o dp_dummy.o -c dp_dummy.c

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o sysdep_common.o -c sysdep_common.c

gcc  -o slmodemd modem_main.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o -lasound

gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wall -g -finline -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_test.o -c modem_test.c

gcc  -o modem_test modem_test.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o -lasound

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/modem'

 * Preparing ungrab-winmodem module

make modules -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/ungrab-winmodem

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/ungrab-winmodem/ungrab-winmodem.o

/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/ungrab-winmodem/ungrab-winmodem.c: In function `softmodem_release_init':

/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/ungrab-winmodem/ungrab-winmodem.c:60: warning: passing arg 1 of `pci_match_device' from incompatible pointer type

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/ungrab-winmodem/ungrab-winmodem.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/ungrab-winmodem/ungrab-winmodem.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo'

 * Preparing slamr module

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/src/linux/include -o kernel-ver kernel-ver.c

make all KERNEL_VER=2.6.17-gentoo

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

make modules -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/amrmo_init.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/sysdep_amr.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/st7554.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slamr.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slusb.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slamr.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slamr.ko

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slusb.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slusb.ko

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/work/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101

>>> Install slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101 into /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/image/ category net-dialup

 * Installing ungrab-winmodem module

 * Installing slamr module

>>> Completed installing slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101 into /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/image/

man:

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/sbin/slmodem_test

   usr/sbin/slmodemd

QA Notice: the following files contain executable stacks

 Files with executable stacks will not work properly (or at all!)

 on some architectures/operating systems.  A bug should be filed

 at http://bugs.gentoo.org/ to make sure the file is fixed.

 For more information, see http://hardened.gentoo.org/gnu-stack.xml

 Please include this file in your report:

 /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/temp/scanelf-execstack.log

RWX --- --- usr/sbin/slmodem_test

RWX --- --- usr/sbin/slmodemd

>>> Merging net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101 to /

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/misc/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/misc/ungrab-winmodem.ko

--- /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/net/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/net/slamr.ko

--- /usr/

--- /usr/sbin/

>>> /usr/sbin/slmodem_test

>>> /usr/sbin/slmodemd

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/

>>> /usr/share/doc/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/Changes.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/README.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/Readme.txt.gz

--- /var/

--- /var/lib/

--- /var/lib/slmodem/

>>> /var/lib/slmodem/.keep

--- /etc/

--- /etc/conf.d/

>>> /etc/conf.d/slmodem

--- /etc/init.d/

>>> /etc/init.d/slmodem

--- /etc/modules.d/

>>> /etc/modules.d/slmodem

--- /etc/hotplug/

--- /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/

>>> /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/slmodem

--- /etc/udev/

--- /etc/udev/rules.d/

>>> /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /var/lib/slmodem/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/Readme.txt.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/README.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101/Changes.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/sbin/slmodemd

--- !mtime obj /usr/sbin/slmodem_test

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/net/slamr.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/net

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/misc/ungrab-winmodem.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/misc

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo

--- cfgpro obj /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules

--- cfgpro dir /etc/udev/rules.d

--- cfgpro dir /etc/udev

--- cfgpro obj /etc/modules.d/slmodem

--- cfgpro dir /etc/modules.d

--- cfgpro obj /etc/init.d/slmodem

--- cfgpro dir /etc/init.d

--- cfgpro obj /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/slmodem

--- cfgpro dir /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d

--- cfgpro dir /etc/hotplug

--- cfgpro obj /etc/conf.d/slmodem

--- cfgpro dir /etc/conf.d

--- !empty dir /var/lib/slmodem

--- !empty dir /var/lib

--- !empty dir /var

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/sbin

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc

 * Removing net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101 from moduledb.

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.17-gentoo ...                                                                                                  [ ok ] * Updating modules.conf ...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ] * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ] * Updating modules.dep ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ] * Adding module to moduledb.

 * Restarting udev to reread udev rules ...                                                                                                            [ ok ] * To avoid problems, slusb/slamr have been added to /etc/hotplug/blacklist

 * You must edit /etc/conf.d/slmodem for your configuration

 * To add slmodem to your startup - type : rc-update add slmodem default

 * I hope you have already added alsa to your startup:

 * otherwise type: rc-update add alsasound boot

 *

 * If you need to use snd-intel8x0m from the kernel

 * compile it as a module and edit /etc/modules.d/alsa

 * to: "alias snd-card-(number) snd-intel8x0m"

 * You need to be in the uucp AND dialout group to make calls as a user.

 *

 * If you see the following in dmesg:

slamr: device 10b9:5457 is grabbed by driver serial

 * you need to modprobe ungrab-winmodem before slamr

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101 merged.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

e quindi con i sorgenti originali lo installa senza dare errori. Poi:

```

modprobe ppp

modprobe slusb

asus ~ # /usr/sbin/slmodemd --country=ITALY /dev/slusb0

error: mdm setup: cannot stat `/dev/slusb0': No such file or directory

error: cannot setup device `/dev/slusb0'

```

ed infatti in /dev non compaino le le nuove porte slusb.

Quindi i driver slmodem non funzionano con il mio chipset o sbaglio?

Luca.

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> questo però non accade nemmeno quando do :

 

Cerchiamo di fare ordine. Come prerequisito ti consiglierei di cercare con google gli "appunti di informatica libera" (o simili) e leggere almeno la parte che riguarda linux e i moduli del kernel.

Detto questo, premesso che non ho mai usato il driver slmodem, basandomi su quello che dici deduco che evidentemente quel make install, oltre a copiare i vari files nel filesystem effettua anche il caricamento dei moduli in memoria. Se dopo il tuo "make install" dai il comando "lsmod" dovresti vedere dei moduli che, usando emerge, sono da caricare a mano. Fin qui hai seguito il ragionamento?

Ora vediamo (sono un pò di fretta, quindi potrei dimenticare qualcosa) cosa fa emerge:

 *Quote:*   

> --- /usr/sbin/
> 
> >>> /usr/sbin/slmodem_test
> 
> >>> /usr/sbin/slmodemd
> ...

 

Direi che mette in blacklist il modulo del slmodem. Questo significa che tale modulo non verrà caricato automaticamente da hotplug

Più avanti vedo che:

 *Quote:*   

> --- !mtime obj /usr/sbin/slmodemd
> 
> --- !mtime obj /usr/sbin/slmodem_test

 

quelli sono due programmi, nella documentazione dovresti trovare informazioni sull'uso che devi fare con quei due comandi, presumibilmente uno serve per testare il modem e l'altro per usarlo. presumbilmente

Vado avanti:

 *Quote:*   

> --- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/net/slamr.ko
> 
> --- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/misc/ungrab-winmodem.ko

 

Quelli sono i moduli che devono essere caricati per usare il modem. Nota che non é detto che debbano essere caricati contemporaneamente tutti e due...

Infine emerge di da delle indicazioni, sul come far partire automaticamente il modem al boot e ti dice che devi avere alsa  avviato automaticamente allo startup. Ti dice anche che devi guardare dmesg, perché il modulo ungrab-winmodem deve essere caricato prima del modulo slamr:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * You must edit /etc/conf.d/slmodem for your configuration
> 
>  * To add slmodem to your startup - type : rc-update add slmodem default
> ...

 

Quando dai il comando:

 *Quote:*   

> asus ~ # /usr/sbin/slmodemd --country=ITALY /dev/slusb0
> 
> error: mdm setup: cannot stat `/dev/slusb0': No such file or directory
> 
> error: cannot setup device `/dev/slusb0'

 

il sistema ti dice che non vede il device, probabilmente il modulo del kernel che individua quel device non é stato caricato in memoria.

Ok?

----------

## lucapost

I driver che devo utilizzare non sono gli alsa, ma i slusb.

Ricominciamo, avvio Gentoo, all'inizio ho queste informazioni:

```

asus ~ # lsusb | grep odem

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0483:7554 SGS Thomson Microelectronics 56k SoftModem

asus ~ # lsmod | grep usb

slusb                  13220  0

usblp                  10112  0

usbhid                 32544  0

usbcore                99072  6 slusb,usblp,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

asus ~ # dmesg | grep odem

ST7554 USB Modem.

usbcore: registered new driver ST7554 USB Modem

```

questo è /etc/conf.d/slmodem:

```
asus ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/slmodem

# Config file for /etc/init.d/slmodemd

DEV=/dev/slusb0

COUNTRY=ITALY

GROUP=dialout

# the group should be kept in sync with:

# /etc/devfs.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules (udev)

# The following symlink will be created if uncommented

#LN_DEV=/dev/modem

# Raise priority to reduce modem dropouts

#NICE=-6

# ALSA Options:

# The following sets the ALSA (alsasound) init script to

# be a dependancy of the slmodem one. It does also provides

# ALSA support.

#MODULE=alsa

# The modem hardware slot

# use "modem:0", "modem:1", etc.

# usually modem:1 is used

#HW_SLOT=modem:1

# Non-ALSA OPTIONS:

#MODULE=slamr

# or

MODULE=slusb

```

lo lancio:

```
asus ~ # /etc/init.d/slmodem start

 * Starting slmodemd for /dev/slusb0 ...                                  [ !! ]
```

a questo punto in /dev compare solo e solo la voce /dev/slusb0, E QUESTI PUNTI ESCLAMATIVI?

il modulo slusb è quindi già caricato, carico a questo punto 'modprobe ppp', eseguo wvdial:

```
asus ~ # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Cannot open /dev/ttySL0: No such file or directory

--> Cannot open /dev/ttySL0: No such file or directory

--> Cannot open /dev/ttySL0: No such file or directory

```

Questo invece,  una volta riavviato il notebook,è quello che fa lo script funzionante:

```
asus slmodem-2.9.11-20051101 # make

make -C modem all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/modem'

rebuild profile...

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_main.o -c modem_main.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_cmdline.o -c modem_cmdline.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem.o -c modem.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_datafile.o -c modem_datafile.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_at.o -c modem_at.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_timer.o -c modem_timer.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_pack.o -c modem_pack.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_ec.o -c modem_ec.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_comp.o -c modem_comp.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_param.o -c modem_param.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_debug.o -c modem_debug.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o homolog_data.o -c homolog_data.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o dp_sinus.o -c dp_sinus.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o dp_dummy.o -c dp_dummy.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o sysdep_common.o -c sysdep_common.c

gcc  -o slmodemd modem_main.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_test.o -c modem_test.c

gcc  -o modem_test modem_test.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/modem'

make -C drivers KERNEL_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/build

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

cc -I/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/build/include -o kernel-ver kernel-ver.c

make all KERNEL_VER=2.6.17-gentoo

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

make modules -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/amrmo_init.o

  CC [M]  /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/sysdep_amr.o

  CC [M]  /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/st7554.o

  LD [M]  /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slamr.o

  LD [M]  /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slusb.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slamr.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slamr.ko

  CC      /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slusb.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers/slusb.ko

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

asus slmodem-2.9.11-20051101 # make install

make -C modem all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/modem'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/modem'

make -C drivers KERNEL_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/build

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

cc -I/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/build/include -o kernel-ver kernel-ver.c

make all KERNEL_VER=2.6.17-gentoo

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

make modules -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo'

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

make install -C drivers KERNEL_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/build

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

cc -I/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/build/include -o kernel-ver kernel-ver.c

mkdir -p /dev

mknod -m 600 /dev/slamr0 c 242 0 ;   mknod -m 600 /dev/slamr1 c 242 1 ;   mknod -m 600 /dev/slamr2 c 242 2 ;   mknod -m 600 /dev/slamr3 c 242 3 ;  echo -n

mknod -m 600 /dev/slusb0 c 243 0 ;   mknod -m 600 /dev/slusb1 c 243 1 ;   mknod -m 600 /dev/slusb2 c 243 2 ;   mknod -m 600 /dev/slusb3 c 243 3 ;  echo -n

make install KERNEL_VER=2.6.17-gentoo

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

install -D -m 644 slamr.ko /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/extra/slamr.ko

install -D -m 644 slusb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/extra/slusb.ko

/sbin/depmod -a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/modem/slmodem-2.9.11-20051101/drivers'

install -D -m 755 modem/slmodemd /usr/sbin/slmodemd

rm -f -rf /var/lib/slmodem

install -d -D -m 755 /var/lib/slmodem

```

a questo punto in /dev compaiono le voci slusb0,...slusb3,slarm0,...slarm3

```

asus slmodem-2.9.11-20051101 # modprobe ppp

asus slmodem-2.9.11-20051101 # /usr/sbin/slmodemd --country=ITALY /dev/slusb0 &[1] 7174

asus slmodem-2.9.11-20051101 # SmartLink Soft Modem: version 2.9.11 Jun 30 2006 11:57:59

symbolic link `/dev/ttySL0' -> `/dev/pts/3' created.

modem `slusb0' created. TTY is `/dev/pts/3'

Use `/dev/ttySL0' as modem device, Ctrl+C for termination.

...

```

e qui compare /dev/ttySL0.

il wvdial.conf è questo:

```
asus ~ # cat /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 460800

Init1 = ATX3

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 X3 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 +MS=34

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 7020187187

Username = teleconomy

Password = teleconomy

Stupid mode = yes

Carrier Check = no

Auto DNS = yes

```

lancio wvdial, e tutto funziona.

E' chiaro qui che lo script /etc/init.d/slmodem non fa la stessa cosa del comando /usr/sbin/slmodemd --country=ITALY /dev/slusb0!

Non c'è nessuno che utilizza slmodem e i driver slusb attraverso gli initscipt?

Luca

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> asus ~ # /etc/init.d/slmodem start
> 
> ...

 

I punti esclamativi indicano che lo script di init non ha funzionato come previsto.

Guarda se dmesg contiene informazioni a riguardo, altrimenti prova a cercare dove vengono scritti i log di slmodem (se esistono).

Prova anche a caricare il modulo ppp prima dell'avvio dello script..

----------

## lucapost

ho inserito in /etc/conf.d/local.start

```
modprobe ppp

modprobe slusb
```

le cose interessanti che ho trovato in /var/log/messages sono

al boot sparsi qua e la:

```
Jun 30 13:11:10 asus ST7554 USB Modem.

Jun 30 13:11:10 asus input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

Jun 30 13:11:10 asus <6>slusb: slusb0 is found.

Jun 30 13:11:10 asus usbcore: registered new driver ST7554 USB Modem
```

e quando lancio /etc/init.d/slmodem start:

```
Jun 30 13:12:07 asus su[6818]: Successful su for root by lucapost

Jun 30 13:12:07 asus su[6818]: + pts/0 lucapost:root

Jun 30 13:12:07 asus su(pam_unix)[6818]: session opened for user root by (uid=10 00)

Jun 30 13:12:33 asus slamr: SmartLink AMRMO modem.
```

ottenuto con questo conf.d:

```
asus ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/slmodem

# Config file for /etc/init.d/slmodemd

DEV=/dev/slusb0

COUNTRY=ITALY

GROUP=dialout

# the group should be kept in sync with:

# /etc/devfs.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules (udev)

# The following symlink will be created if uncommented

#LN_DEV=/dev/modem

# Raise priority to reduce modem dropouts

#NICE=-6

# ALSA Options:

# The following sets the ALSA (alsasound) init script to

# be a dependancy of the slmodem one. It does also provides

# ALSA support.

#MODULE=alsa

# The modem hardware slot

# use "modem:0", "modem:1", etc.

# usually modem:1 is used

#HW_SLOT=modem:1

# Non-ALSA OPTIONS:

#MODULE=slamr

# or

MODULE=slusb

```

non trovo nessun altro log.

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> GROUP=dialout
> 
> # the group should be kept in sync with:
> 
> # /etc/devfs.d/slmodem (devfs)
> ...

 

hai controlalto che il gruppo dialout esista e che il device abbia i permessi indicati nel file 55-slmodem.rules?

----------

## lucapost

per in gruppo è ok, 

```
asus ~ # cat /etc/group | grep dialout

dialout:!:20:root

lucapost:x:1000:dialout,portage
```

e queto è il contenuto del file /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules

```
asus ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules

KERNEL="slamr", NAME="slamr0" GROUP="dialout"

KERNEL="slusb", NAME="slusb0" GROUP="dialout"
```

si piò dedurre che i permessi siano gestiti dal gruppo, sarà così?

Luca

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> si piò dedurre che i permessi siano gestiti dal gruppo, sarà così?
> 
> Luca

 

Oppure si puó fare un:

```

ls -l /dev/slusb0

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

sono certo che non è un problema di permessi, tutti i comandi li eseguo sempre e solo da utente root.

Luca.

----------

